# Minnesota Cube Melt 2015 May 9-10th



## Rubiks560 (Feb 12, 2015)

More info can be found at the website:

http://www.cubingusa.com/Cubemelt2015/index.php

Events:

2x2 3 rounds
3x3 3 rounds
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
5x5
Square 1
FMC mean
 Pyraminx


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 12, 2015)

No skewb


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 12, 2015)

No skewb


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2015)

No clock


----------



## ottozing (Feb 12, 2015)

No clock


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Feb 12, 2015)

No 6x6


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2015)

No 6x6


----------



## Deathranger999 (Feb 13, 2015)

Damn, looks like it's too far for me to go. :/


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 13, 2015)

No feet


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 13, 2015)

No feet


----------



## tarandeep5 (Feb 13, 2015)

No megaminx  No megaminx 

Can we really stop that and talk about the event? xD


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 13, 2015)

No Rami


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Feb 13, 2015)

No Rami


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 13, 2015)

No ball in cup


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 13, 2015)

No Bag on Head


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 13, 2015)

No ball in cup 
No Bag on Head


----------



## tarandeep5 (Feb 13, 2015)

No shame  xD


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 13, 2015)

No shame


----------



## slayeresc (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry for the combo breaker, guys, but I have a question. If I go, this will be my first competition ever. When is the deadline for registration?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sammy doesn't know


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 13, 2015)

slayeresc said:


> Sorry for the combo breaker, guys, but I have a question. If I go, this will be my first competition ever. When is the deadline for registration?



Registration closes May 6th.


----------



## PBCubing (Feb 13, 2015)

99% going  first competition also


----------



## slayeresc (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for the quick reply. Also, is there a cap on how many people can participate?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 14, 2015)

slayeresc said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Also, is there a cap on how many people can participate?



Unless we hit a ridiculous number like 100, there won't be.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 14, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> 99% going  first competition also



Look forward to meeting you Elias.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sammy doesn't know


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 14, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> 99% going  first competition also



Nice Speedsolving Picture.

You are a pretty sexy dude...


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Unless we hit a ridiculous number like 100, there won't be.



If we hit 100 I expect 4 rounds of 3x3. That is all.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 15, 2015)

if you just sign up for FMC, do you have to pay?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 15, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> if you just sign up for FMC, do you have to pay?



No. If you only do FMC I will waive your registration after.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## JamesDanko (May 10, 2015)

*Lost puzzles at Minnesota Cube Melt 2015*

So me and many others recently visited the Minnesota Cube Melt competition. While there, though, many puzzles seemed to get either lost, or taken. If you happen to have accidentally taken some puzzles, please leave which ones they were. Or, if you lost any puzzles, please say so. Here are all the known lost puzzles so far.

1 Un stickerred Dayan Megaminx, Black
3 Black YJ guanlongs 
1 mini Aolong V1 Black
1 Full sized Aolong V1

If you have any of these, and they were not yours to begin with, please say so.
*Please update title 2015


----------



## PBCubing (May 10, 2015)

I lost my Black MoYu Haochang (restickered)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 24, 2015)

I don't believe we found any cubes leftover at the venue so they were likely taken by some meddling children that don't know how to act like reasonable people. I'm sorry to hear that you lost cubes at our competition and hope the best for you finding them.


----------

